# Streaming apple tv



## lepacte (15 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous


Voila j'ai un petit soucis avec airplay et l'apple tv. Quand je stream une vidéo qui vient de youtube ou un film de mon ipad, pas de soucis. En revanche, si je stream une vidéo de dailymotion ou avec servetome(toujours avec mon ipad), je n'ai que le son et pas d'image.
Je ne comprends pas d'où peut venir le problème

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me venir en aide?


----------



## dumas75 (15 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Dailymotion n'est pas compatible avec l'AppleTV et n'a pas la fonction Airplay.
C'est dommage car ils ont fait de gros efforts pour avoir les vidéos au standard Html5 en H264.
Essayer peut être sur Dailymotion.Streaming:
http://www.dailymotion.com/stream/fr/hd+internal+featured/1 (non compatible Firefox et Opéra)
Youtube a travaillé avec Apple avant la sortie de l'iPad et de l'AppleTV pour pouvoir diffuser sur iOS.
Dailymotion a travaillé avec Microsoft.
Peut être en septembre il y aura une évolution.
A suivre...


----------



## lepacte (15 Juin 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse

Par contre il y a bien la fonction airplay sur dailymotion, j'ai fais quelques tests, sur mon iphone, avec l'application uniquement le son passe, en revanche, par le site internet tout fonctionne correctement, le son et l'image sont retransmis sur ma tv via l'apple tv.
Sur l'ipad, toujours que le son, pas d'image.
Bizarre, je comprends pas trop...


----------

